# Show me your bettas (fish)



## Gussy-SMF (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hey can everybody show me there bettas(fighting fish) or any other fish you would want me to see for any random reason!! *

*thanks*


----------



## euphorion (Jan 24, 2009)

have a look at ausaqua.net its full of bettas and a great forum


----------



## imalizard (Jan 24, 2009)

This is my old breeder, keeping very old he is.
















This is just a pet. Its an old photo as i dont have any new ones.





Sorry about the quality, darn fish wont stop moving. They are both veil tails.


----------



## Gussy-SMF (Jan 24, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Sawowie (Jan 24, 2009)

this is my fish francis (i hope the picture comes up because i dont know how to use it:|)


----------



## imalizard (Jan 24, 2009)

Great fish Sawowie, can't wait until i start breeding halfmoons.


----------



## Gussy-SMF (Jan 24, 2009)

yeh sawowoie real nice fish and when are you gonna breed halfmoons? and where do you get them btw


----------



## imalizard (Jan 24, 2009)

I might breed them later this year. I saw them once at a shop in mt barker. He was a Chinese man or something lol. And i saw them at wet and wild in victor.


----------



## Gussy-SMF (Jan 24, 2009)

Wet and wild? thats a theme park!?!! do they sell fish?


----------



## imalizard (Jan 24, 2009)

Wet and wild is a reptile shop in SA lol.


----------



## Vixen (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's my gorgeous boy Marvin, and some of him flirting with his gf and the nest.

Sadly he passed away a few years ago.  Never come across one so pretty since and full of personality since.


----------



## Vixen (Jan 24, 2009)

Er if it would let me upload the photos, try again :


----------



## imalizard (Jan 24, 2009)

Thats a very nice veiltail! So many colours these days haha


----------



## Br3ndo (Jan 24, 2009)

Heres mine, not easy to photo these buggers


----------



## imalizard (Jan 24, 2009)

What happened to his fins? Looks like fin rot?


----------



## PeachSlices (Jan 26, 2009)

he needs food

Simon


----------



## thals (Jan 26, 2009)

V. nice bettas everyone! Am a BIG fan of the half moons and crown tails myself, and I do have a lil HM fella called Gillie, but no decent pics yet, they are indeed bloody hard to photograph, will post as soon as I get a decent pic hehe
Anywho thanks for sharing pics of your feeshies guys, cheers 8)


----------



## craig.a.c (Jan 26, 2009)

Sawowie said:


> this is my fish francis (i hope the picture comes up because i dont know how to use it:|)



Crown tail Betta. 

Very nice fish. I had a red one like that many years ago.


----------



## thals (Jan 27, 2009)

hey guys, got some pics of my lil guy 'Gillie' for yas - enjoy! 8)


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Jan 27, 2009)

Here are my fishies, who have since passed on  Neo, the black crowned betta, was one of the prettiest and most full of personality I have had. Gion was my mum's fishy. I have since got another, but I have taken any pics yet!


----------



## Juderei (Jan 31, 2009)

Does anyone have any halfmoon bettas? Its very hard to get them in Sydney.


----------



## sara_sabian (Jan 31, 2009)

try contacting Jodi-Lea, she's located in QLD but she ships fairly cheaply [email protected]
here's some of mine:


----------



## pete12 (Jan 31, 2009)

sara_sabian said:


> try contacting Jodi-Lea, she's located in QLD but she ships fairly cheaply [email protected]
> here's some of mine:



Shweeet there awesome


----------



## PeachSlices (Feb 1, 2009)

you can get Giant HM bettas up your way
but you have to buy in bulk(10)
and its random pick so you get wat you get
PM me if your interested i'll send you their email

Simon


----------



## Untouchable_Jodz (Feb 1, 2009)

we have one im not sure what kind it is... it was a bit mor expensive then the usual lot but everytime i try to get a photo im only getting glare from the glass and the sun.. i'll try and grab a pic of him later..


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Feb 1, 2009)

awwww there so cute now i know what i get!!


----------

